# Rolex Datejust - Two Tone - Gold face 16233 - SERIAL : W307383 (STOLEN/SCAMMED)



## li21 (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi all

This guy bought a Rolex watch from me on ebay.
His payment via paypal showed up in my account.
I withdrew the funds thinking i've got clear funds. about 4k

Then I went to deliver the watch in person.
He was short a little bit , but he made up all these docs to say he would pay me the rest back on this day, signed by JP with his drivers license and a copy of his credit card. I was happy to let him pay the small amount later/

When I got home the paypal payment was withheld and reversed. I called paypal to ask why and they said it came from suspicious funding source. ie. credit card fraud.

Went to the cops..
Found out the JP stamp was a fake, the drivers license was not him.
The car : Holden Commodore (2004 ish model) in Dark Grey/Silver was a Rental from Hertz Rentals Cars. They are working on it and i gave them his mobile no.

Went to paypal.. Paypal will not offer me Seller protection as I didn't mail the item with a tracking no. I mean seriously ? He lives in the next suburb, why would I use post? Anyways it sucks.. They just wont offer me the victim any protection at all.. Anyone experienced this?

I also tried to contact the guy in the license who he claimed to be. his phone was off. Googling I managed to find someone with the same surname and same address. I called her but she refused to comment about anything which was strange. I was only trying to help incase her husband/bro has his identity stolen.

About the guy:

He is Cantonese Chinese (so from Hong Kong)
Speaks perfect English with no hint of accent. Just your typical non heavily accented Australian. (can't tell he is asian by voice)
He was last seen in near Chatswood Chase, Sydney. 
He must live 10-15 mins from Chatwood as it took him only that amount of time to get from where he was to meeting spot in that time.
About mid 20's

And here's the kicker.. after many sms back and fourth asking him to return the watch.. he admitted to doing alot more credit card fraud / phishing and gloated about never being caught.
So I want justice.

I know its not much to go on, but if you recognize the guy please let me know for reward if I can locate him.
I mean, he's not quite generic / conservative looking.

Any other suggestions what I can do ?


----------



## skoony (Jan 2, 2011)

post that picture on face book and you tube.

regards

mike


----------



## li21 (Jun 23, 2010)

I thought about that.. but might be a risk risky posting on my FB..
maybe id post anonymoyusly..

another suggestions?


----------



## kimnkk (Jan 11, 2008)

He's obviously not new to scamming but he will be afraid of getting caught. 

I was almost scammed buy a watch seller in Canada (even though i was careful, but turns out i wasn't careful enough) - he had my money but with the help of people on WUS and some trawling on the internet, i had his name, occupation, work phone and work address - i threatened to take it up with their police and voila, i got my money back in a few days. Also helped that his username was similar on some other forums that he frequented so i had him banned on unrelated forums, this really got his attention since he emailed me almost right away! Gotta hand it to some forum admins for being so helpful. 

If you want your money back, maybe keep him updated via SMS on any details you have obtained but make sure its substantial, like what i had that way he has no choice but to give in to your demands.
If you dont want your money back but would rather him get justice, keep it quiet and just go with the police route. 

No guarantees either method will work, but it did for me. If you threaten to go to the police with additional info once you find it (like his real name/addy/work etc) it might work, but he might also just go deeper underground and be uncontactable, its just a risk you have to take. Taking it further with the police would definitely be the safer route. 

BTW. Good luck mate - it shouldn't be too hard since he's pretty uniquely ugly.


----------



## li21 (Jun 23, 2010)

thanks Kimnkk...
Im actually trying to do exactly that 
Trying to get him to return the watch, before it gets worse for him (ie have to deal with the police)


----------

